# Marvels Of Sri Lanka



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*"To me the beauty of Ceylon lies not so much in its blue seas and golden beaches, its jungles and its mountain peaks, as in its ancient atmosphere. There is no nation, from Egypt of the Pharaohs to modern Britian, in whose literature this island has not at some time been mentioned by one or other of its many names -- Lanka, Serendib, Taprobane, Cellao, Zellan, to recall a few. History lies buried in its sands, and ghosts of romance lurk among its bastioned rocks, for Lanka is very, very old." * 








*Pre Historic Bridge​  *  

*NASA Images Find 1,750,000 Year Old Man-Made Bridge between India and Sri Lanka.*

Space images taken by NASA reveal a mysterious ancient bridge in the Palk Strait between India and Sri Lanka. The recently discovered bridge currently named as Adam´s Bridge is made of chain of shoals, c.18 mi (30 km) long.

The bridge´s unique curvature and composition by age reveals that it is man made. The legends as well as Archeological studies reveal that the first signs of human inhabitants in Sri Lanka date back to the a primitive age, about 1,750,000 years ago and the bridge´s age is also almost equivalent.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

very beautiful! thanks for the pics


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*pollonaruwa*

*Civilizations

First Capital Of Civilised Sri Lanka - Anuradhapura -*​
*The city of Anuradhapura is situated one hundred and twenty eight miles (205 km) north of Colombo in the North Central Province of Sri Lanka on the banks of the Malwatu Oya. Founded in the 4th century BC it was the capital of the Anuradhapura Kingdom till the beginning of the 11th century AC. During this period it reminded one of the most stable and durable centers of political power and urban life in the world. It was also a wealthy city which created a unique culture and one of the great civilizations in the world. Today this ancient city of Sri Lanka, which is sacred to the Buddhist world, which its surrounding monasteries covers an area of over sixteen square miles ( 40 sq km) and is one of the world's major archaeological sites.*

*EIGHT MAIN PLACES IN ANURADHAPURA (ATHAMASTHANA)​*
*1. Sri Mahabodhiya
During the reign of King Devanampiyatissa, Sanghamitta Theri brought with her a branch of the Bodhi tree under which prince Siddhartha attained enlightenment. This is the oldest living tree in documented history. This tree was planted at Maha Mevuna Uyana. The parapat wall round the compound where the bo-tree is planted is about 700 ft. in length. This wall was constructed during the reign of King Kirthi Sri Rajasingha, to protect the tree.*








*2. Ruwanwelisaya 

After defeating the Tmil King Elara, King Dutugemunu became the lord of entire Sri Lanka. Having achieved his ambition he became a benefactor of Buddhism and erected many religious buildings. Among them Ruwanvelisaya is the best known. 
The formation of the dagaba is similar to a water bubble symbolizing the uncertainty taught in Buddhism.Height is about 300 feet. Maximum circumference is about 950 feet. * 
























*3. Thuparamaya

Thera Mahinda himself introduced Theravada Buddhism and also chetiya worship to Ceylon. At his request King Devanampiyatissa built Thuparamaya in which was enshrined the collarbone of the Buddha and is considered as the first dagaba built in Ceylon, after the introduction of Buddhism.Lord Buddha visited Thuparama during his third visit to Sri Lanka.  * 








*4. Lovamahapaya

Also known as the Brazen Palce or Lohaprasadaya. In ancient times the building included the refectory and the uposathagara. (Uposatha house). The famous Lohaprasada built by King Dutugemunu described as an edifice of nine storeys, was a building of this class. One side of the building was 400 ft in length. As the roof was covered with tiles made of bronze, this was known as the Brazen Palace. There are 40 rows, each row consisting of 40 stone pillars and a total of 1600 stone pillars  were used for the building. It is believed that it took 6 years for the construction of the building and the plan was brought from the heavens. The building was completely destroyed during the reign of King Saddhatissa.*








*5. Abhayagiri Dagaba

King Valagamba ascended the throne in 103 AD. He waged war with the Tamils and was defeated. When he fled, a Nigantha named Giri shouted words of derisive mockery at him. Later the king collected an army attacked the Tamils by slaying the last of their leaders, and recovered the throne he had lost. It is said that he demolished Nigantaramaya (the temple of the Niganthas) and built the Abhayagiri Vihara in the same premises. King Parakramabahu renovated Abhayagiri Vihara, then the height is said to have been 140 cubits. In the year 1875, Abhayagiri Vihara which had a diameter of 307 feet at its base, stood to a height of 231 feet. The relics of the Buddha is said to have been enshrined in a figure of a bull made out of thick gold.*








*6. Jetavanarama

King Mahasen (273-301 AD) has the honour of being the creater of the largest stupa is Ceylon. A part of a sash (belt tied by the Buddha is believed to be enshrined here). Its height is said to be 400 feet. This is considered as the largest stupa in the whole world. This stupa belongs to the Sagalika sect. The compound of the stupa is 8 acres. One side of the stupa is 576 feet in depth. The 4 flight of steps at the four sides is 28 feet in depth. The doorpost to the shrine which is situated at the courtyard is 27 feet in height. It is a feet underground. * 








7. Mirisaveti Stupa
King Dutugamunu after defeating King Elara, built the Mirisaveti Stupa. After placing the Buddha relics in the scepter, he had gone to Tisawewa for a bath leaving the scepter. After the bath he returned to the place where the scepter was placed, and it is said that it could not be moved. The stupa was built in the place where the scepter stood. It is also said that he remembered that he partook a chilly curry without offering it to the sangha. In order to punish himself he built the Mirisavetiya Dagaba. The extent of this land is about 50 acres. Although the king Kasyapa I and Kasyapa V renovated this, from time to time it was dilapidated. What stands today is the renovation done by the cultural Triangle Fund.


8. Lankarama
This was built by King Valagamba, in an ancient place at Galhebakada. Nothing is known about the ancient form of the stupa, and later this was renovated. The ruins show that there are rows of stone pillars and it is no doubt that there has been a house built encircling the stupa (vatadage) to cover it. The round courtyard of the stupa seems to be 10 feet above the ground. The diameter of the stupa is 45 feet. The courtyard is circular in shape and the diameter is 1332 feet.


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

amazing


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Anuradhapura*

*More Pics From Anuradhapura​*































































*SRI LANKA: A world Heritage

Five centuries before Christ, Sri Lanka was a land throbbing with vitality and a well-ordered civilization. Cities, palaces, reservoirs, parks, temples, monasteries, monuments and works of art bore testament to the character, imagination, culture, philosophy and faith of the people of Sri Lanka, the Resplendent Land. Vestiges of this ancient civilization are abundantly extant today.​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Pollonaruwa The Second Capital Of Civilised Sri Lanka.*​
*Sri Lanka 
North Central Province, Polonnaruwa District
N7 54 57 E81 00 02​ *

*The second most ancient of Sri Lanka's kingdoms, Polonnaruwa was first declared the capital city by King Vijayabahu I, who defeated the Chola invaders in 1070 CE to reunite the country once more under a local leader.

Parakramabahu I. It was his reign that is considered the Golden Age of Polonnaruwa, when trade and agriculture flourished under the patronage of the King, who was adamant that no drop of water falling from the heavens was to be wasted, and each be used toward the development of the land; hence, irrigation systems far superior to those of the Anuradhapura Age were constructed during Parakramabahu's reign, systems which to this day supply the water necessary for paddy cultivation during the scorching dry season in the east of the country. 

The greatest of these systems, of course is the Parakrama Samudraya or the Sea of Parakrama, a tank so vast that that it is often mistaken for the ocean. It is of such a width that it is impossible to stand upon one shore and view the other side, and it encircles the main city like a ribbon, being both a defensive border against intruders and the lifeline of the people in times of peace. The Kingdom of Polonnaruwa was completely self-sufficient during King Parakramabahu's reign. * 





















































*"Not even a drop of water must flow into the ocean without being useful to man." declared the Great King Parakramabahu in the 12th century.*








*In the center of the Polonnaruwa capital complex stood the Royal Palace, built by Parakramabahu I. According to historical records the King's Palace had originally been a massive wood and stone structure seven stories high with a thousand chambers. 

The massive brick walls of the main hall stand in the midst of some 40 interconnecting rooms. For further protection the palace had two outer walls, remains of these are still visible today. * 






























































*
Today the ancient city of Polonnaruwa remains one of the best planned Archeological relic sites in the country, standing testimony to the discipline and greatness of the Kingdom's first rulers.*

*www.polonnaruwa.org​*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

fantastic places specialy pollonaruwa, anuradhapura and Yapahuwa!!


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sri Lanka's Diverse Ethnicity ​ * 

*Hindu Temples in the East of Sri Lanka



















Mosques In Sri Lanka







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sri Lanka Churches


















 *​


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice pics. I haven't seen that much of Sri Lanka.


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ella*

*Ella Gap​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Siri Pada*

*Sri Pada Scenary














  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Galle*

*Kalutara River​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Unawatuna

A small sleepy town close to Galle, was voted on one of the world's ten most beautiful beaches. 


Unawatuna at Night










Unawatuna Beach




























*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Yapahuwa

The Yapahuwa rock and its surrounding area became the capital of the island for a short time in the 13th century. It is known that King Buvanaikabahu 1 (1273-1284) made this rock, rising loftily out of the outskirts of Kurunegala his capital. There is no mention of anything about Yapahuwa beyond 13th century in Sri Lankan historical sources. 








But the latest archaeological excavations performed in Yapahuwa tells us that the kingdom had very close diplomatic relationship with China during the 13th century. 

























 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dambulla​
Dating back to the 1st Century BC, this is the most impressive cave temple in Sri Lanka. It has five caves under a vast overhanging rock, carved with a drip line to keep the interiors dry. In 1938 the architecture was embellished with arched colonnades and gabled entrances. Inside the caves, the ceilings are painted with intricate patterns of religious images following the contours of the rock. There are images of the Lord Buddha and bodhisattvas, as well as various gods and goddesses. 








The temple is composed of five caves, which have been converted into shrine rooms. The caves, built at the base of a 150m high rock during the Anuradhapura (1st Century BC to 993 AD) and Polonnaruwa times (1073 to 1250), are by far the most impressive of the many cave temples found in Sri Lanka.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*More From Dambulla*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dambulla Cave Temples


























*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dambulla Statue 







  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dambulla Sculpture & Art
















*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dambulla Scenary















 







*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandy City - The World Heritage City*​
*Available historical records suggest that Senkadagalapura (an early name for Kandy) was established by the King Wickramabahu III during the period of his reign from 1357-1374 AD. Some scholars contend that the original name of Kandy was Katubulu Nuwara located near present Watapuluwa. The more popular historical name -Senkadagala - according to folklore, was originated from one of the several possible sources. These include naming after a brahmin with the name Senkanda who lived in a cave near by, a queen of King Wickramabahu named Senkanda, and after a coloured stone named Senkadagala. The present name Kandy is only an anglicized version of Kanda Uda Rata (meaning the land of mountains) originated in the colonial era.*

*Kandy Lake 















 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandy Lake At Night








 *​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Royal Palace























 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandy Ancient City*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandy Statue​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandyan Dancers & Perahara*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Royal Botanical Gardens*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandy - Peradeniya University*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Nothing in Sri Lanka captures the imagination more than a 200 meter lump of granite that rises starkly above the flat central plains about three and a half hours' drive from Colombo. 

Sigiriya (say see-gih-REE-yah) has it all -- a blood-stained history full of intrigue, astonishing frescos of bare-breasted maidens painted 15 centuries ago, a wall covered in graffiti that is more than 1,000 years old and, to top it all, Asia's oldest surviving landscape garden. *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sri Lankan architectural tradition is well displayed at Sigiriya, the best preserved city centre in Asia from the first millennium, with its combination of buildings and gardens with their trees, pathways, water gardens, the fusion of symmetrical and asymmetrical elements, use of varying levels and of axial and radial planning.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sigiriya- the lion mountain. Kasyapa, the controversial King and master builder, wanted to own it and built himself a lofty palace atop the huge rock, rising 200 metres out of the flat, irrigated dry zone landscape. Thousand five hundred years later, Sir Arthur C. Clark mooted the idea that Sigiriya qualifies to be the eighth wonder of the world, ranked closely with the Great Wall of China and the Taj Mahal. *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*"Sigiriya is one of the most important urban sites of the first millennium. The city and palace planning is very imaginative and extremely elaborate." *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sigiriya has a very complex rampart system. The city was walled and moated. Besides the inner and outer cities within the ramparts, there is evidence of suburban dwellings immediately outside the walled area. The complex is three kilometres from East to West and one kilometre from North to South.  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*"It speaks of grand urban planning. A brilliant combination of a geometric square module and natural topography." The architects and engineers at the time took care to incorporate nature and never to deny it. Existing lakes, rocks and hills were cleverly woven into the general plan. "It's a combination of human mind and the natural world."*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*The palace on top of the rock is the earliest surviving palace in Sri Lanka. The Lion's staircase at the entrance to the palace is one of Sigiriya's famous features, along with the apsara paintings on the western rock face and the mirror wall below the paintings.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*The gardens of Sigiriya, a combination of natural flora and imaginative landscaping, are ancient botanical garden's carefully planned and laid out. According to the Sigiriya Conservation Policy the gardens will be soon stripped of all plant species introduced between the years of 1940-1980 leaving only the ancient varieties. 

In Sri Lanka research on Sigiriya is not confined to the city and palace that Kasyapa built, fleeing the wrath of the people of Anuradhapura for having committed patricide. Evidence of prehistoric dwellings has been unearthed in Sigiriya caves.  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Iron production factories operated here. Studies extend to the ancient villages and settlements in the "Sigiriya Basin", the irrigation network of the Sigiriya Mahawewa, and the old monastic complexes that existed before the coming of Kasyapa and flourished after his tragic death. 

In the Aligala caves, east of the rock but within the Sigiriya complex, lies evidence of one of the earliest dates of iron production in the world- carbon dating has determined it as 9th century. Prehistoric skeletal remains have also been unearthed and there are two sites in Sigiriya which have a continuous sequence for around 20,000 years.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Many of the village settlements are believed to extend over three millenniums- long before the written history of Sri Lanka. Even the monastic settlements are quite ancient- beginning around 3rd century BC. 

"The nearly two decades of work at Sigiriya is now beginning to find expression in a number of publications,"*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sigiriya Frescos​
While Sigiriya is a great engineering feat, it is also a fine art gallery. It is believed that there were as much as 500 paintings but only 21 remain today. The drawings have been done free hand and corrections done by the artist can be seen clearly.*








*To some, they depict female members of the royal household. Since most of them are in pairs, these have been described as portraying a queen and a maid or a lady-in-waiting. Difference in colour indicates that they are different personalities, these scholars argue. Pioneer archaeologist, H C P Bell says they are ladies of the king’s court on their way to a nearby temple because they are carrying flowers and moving in one direction. Another theory is that they are Kasyapa’s queens with attendants bringing floral offerings to a shrine, which seems to be located in Thusitha heaven, since the figures appear to be half immersed in the clouds denoting that they are in heavenly spheres. Are they Kasyapa’s queens mourning for the royal husband, was another theory about the damsels.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Even if the artist depicted celestial beings, he was obviously influenced by the queens in the King’s court when drawing the figures. Cornets and tiaras crown the head; flowers and ribbons adorn the hair; heavy ornaments and jewellery are worn in the ears, neck, breast, arms and wrists. There is a feeling of movement in that the bodies are bent forward or sideways. The eyes are cast down with either a downward look or a side long glance. The eye lids being narrow, there is a distinct look of them being half closed.
Those who saw the frescoes made their comments in verse in the mirror wall.*


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

Beautiful Srilanka...very nice pictures


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

North and Eastern states(known as Eelam) of Sri Lanka, Untouched beauty.


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Galle​
Located near the southern end of the country, Galle enjoys a nice coast line. And it's a district that enjoys a great variance of scenarios, from beaches to marsh lands to dry planes to hills.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*To add to the natural beauty, Galle has a great history too. The history goes in to King Solomon's time. It is believed that Galle is the ancient seaport "Tarshish", from which king Solomon drew the ivory and other valuables. It's been the most prominent seaport before the western rule of the country. Persians, Arabs, Greeks, Romans, Malays and Indians were doing business through Galle port.   * 
















​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*The 'modern' history of Galle starts in 1505, when the first Portuguese ship was drawn by a storm and the captain Lourenzo de Almeida came near Galle. But he did not land. Later they occupied many Sri Lankan Coastal towns, and by 1597, built a small fortification in Galle.
Later, Portuguese had to surrender to the Dutch armies. In 1640, the Dutch took over Galle. It was them who built the Fort in the year 1663, in the way it's seen now. They built a fortified wall, using solid granite, and built three bastions, sun, moon and star. There was a developed town center, and a whole lot of buildings.

After the British took over the country from the Dutch, in year 1796, they kept the Fort in the same way, and had it as the administration center of Galle.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Scenic Galle/Matara

















​ *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*A Peak At Sri Lanka Street Racing Scene​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*A Peak At Sri Lanka Street Racing Scene​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*A Peak At Sri Lanka Street Racing Scene​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*A Peak At Sri Lanka Street Racing Scene​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*A Peak At Sri Lanka Street Racing Scene​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*A Peak At Sri Lanka Street Racing Scene​*


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

wow so much history... and its so beautiful... I have to visit Sri Lanka sometime


----------



## Anniyan (Mar 23, 2005)

North and Eastern regions of lanka


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​*Negumbo​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**Colombo*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**UpCountry*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**Kandy Perahara*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**UpCountry*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**UpCountry*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**History*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**History*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**History*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**Wild Life*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*All Around Sri Lanka​**Scenary*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Torrington*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Independence Day Sri Lanka*

*50th Independence Day Sri Lanka - 1998*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*More History*​
*Some of the Biggest Buddah Statues in the World​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Summer Palace Of the King - Pollonnaruwa Era*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Masks - Cultural / Artistic Heritage - 










Spices Of Lanka / Ceylon 







  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo Parlimant 







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kelaniya Temple







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo Harbour At Night*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Haputale







*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo - Katunayake - Aerial
















 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo Galle Face Sunset








*​


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Sigirya is one of the wonders of the world! And too few people know about ancient Sri-Lankan "superhighrises".
Wonderful country you have got!
(But I don't believe that ancient humans have made that "bridge" to India. There are certain geological processes which create such things. And this is very amazing anyway)


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Town Hall - Colombo










Independence Square - Colombo










Pinnawala







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dalada Maligawa - Palace Guard








​ *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Decorated Elephants Carry the Relic In The Perahara

















* ​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Fire Dancers - Traditional Dancers In Kandy

















*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Historical Art - Kandy







  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo - Churches

















*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Churches*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Throne Of the King Of Kandy
















  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Devundra - South Most Point Of Sri Lanka







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Gangaramaya Temple











































  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Harbour Temple
















 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Mount Lavinia Colombo

























  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Matara Scenary
















  *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Matara Scenary
















 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up Country Houses

















*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up Country Houses







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up Country Houses

















 *​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*CMC






 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Tea Boiler  - Central Sri Lanka 







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Central Sri Lanka - Tea Country*


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^That's a sick picture


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Sri Lanka - Hikkaduwa Coral Gardens*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Hikkaduwa*


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo Beire*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo Port​*


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

What a beautiful country!


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Gangaramaya







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

magic and beautiful Taporbana, is fantastic that old Hospital in Mihintale :yes:


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*US NAVY WARSHIP REFUELLING @ COLOMBO PORT








*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Galle Face Green Sunset Colombo







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Kandy Palace 








Kandy Throne








Kandy King Swords







*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*
Adams Peak. - Garden Of Eden

Beleived by the caholics/christians to be where Adam set foot when he was seeking console after being banished from the heavens.

The Buddhist beleive that this is where Lord Buddha set foot in one of the instances when he visited the island.

Also beleived to be the place where butterflies go to die, hence also named as "samanale kanda" (butterfly mountain.).







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*
Adams Peak - Sinbad's Visit.








Now the island of Serendib lieth under the equinoctial line, its night and day both numbering twelve hours. It measureth eighty leagues long by a breadth of thirty and its width is bounded by a lofty mountain and a deep valley. The mountain is conspicuous from a distance of three days and it contains many rubies and other minerals, and spice trees of all sorts. I ascended that mountain and solaced myself with a view of its marvels which are indescribable and afterwards I returned to the King. (Sixth Voyage of Sindbad the Sailor, from The Thousand and One Arabian Nights)​*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Visit of Alexander the Great to the sacred mount of Sri Pada: Fact or Fiction?*







*

After his skirmish with the Indian king, the restless Alexander decided to detour the southwest coast of India and explore further south where he had heard of the fabulous isle of Sri Lanka known to the early Greeks as ‘Taprobane’. Here reports of the sacred mount of Sri Pada, attracted his attention. The peak with its proud pinnacle commanding an enchanting prospect was too much of an attraction for the pleasure-bent Alexander to resist.

Ashraff, the 15th century Persian poet and chronicler, describes this odyssey of Alexander to Sri Pada in his work ‘Zaffer Namah Skendari’. After landing in the island and indulging himself and his retinue in orgies and revelry he explores the wonders of the island. Here Alexander is known to have sought the assistance of the philosopher Bolinas, a celebrated Greek occultist and magician, to climb the sacred peak then supposed to be zealously guarded by various deities. 

Among the artefacts devised to ascend the almost inaccessible peak were massive iron chains affixed to stanchions of the same metal secured to the bare rock face. The chains were secured to the stanchions with rivets of iron and bronze. Remains of these artefacts still exist. Early pilgrims to the peak sought the assistance of these chains to hoist themselves up to the summit*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Adams Peak Sunrise*








*Reach the peak the crowd inside the enclosure and upon the steps outside, facing the east with their hands held together in an attitude of adoration awaiting the emergence of the sun. They watch intently the changing colours or the sky prior to sunrise and just as the tip of the sun appears, the pilgrims cry out uproariously, "Sadhu, sadhu, sa!" bending their heads in worship, while a heavy bell is loudly rung.*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Adams Peak View Below - Temple Buddhist







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Colombo The Bustling Capital*


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ceylinco Towers Colombo 







 *

*Just to the Left Corner the Land before the tower is now being used for the construction of sri lankas heighest building, apparently a 60 storey hotel/apartment complex, another high rise to the colombo skyline. its a shame photos cannot be taken in Colombo/Fort as it is a Hige Security Zone and photograhy is a criminal offence and will be arrested on the spot if caught. many of the pics here about colombo are outdated by 4 to 5 years and doesnt give a proper picture of colombo today!! ... *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Elephant Corridor Hotel...

Elephants walk through this corridor every evening ... the rock you see through the corridor is the proposed "eigth" wonder of the world, sigiriya rock fortress.







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Mount Lavinia Sunset








*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Elusive Leopard .. 

Sri Lanka is now the best place on earth to observe leopards...








*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Another One From the Colombo Port .. 

One of the busiest transshipment ports in the world , situated in the middle of the Indian ocean, in the route which connects the west to the east.








*​


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Viharamahadevi Park. 

Viharamahadevi is an Queen of ancient Sri Lanka.







 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*Mount Lavinia Hotel

colombo skyline can be seen at the backdrop.... 







 *


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Absoloutely Amazing


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful :drool: wath is that constroction in the top of Adam's peack? :sly:


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

Arpels said:


> beautiful :drool: wath is that constroction in the top of Adam's peack? :sly:



On top of adams peak is a Temple .. which houses the foot print of adam/lord buddah...


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

adidas said:


> Absoloutely Amazing


its sad that i can't present any photos from Colombo .. cause colombo now is very very modern and clean but photography as i have mentioned is not permeitted .. i asked for permission from the police as i talked to the Inspector General of the Police but i asked too late ..sice i cannot find time to take the pics as im leaving colombo to uk for studies tommorrow...


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

*More From Gangaramaya Colombo
















 *


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)

Nuwaraeliya Tea Centre


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

serendib said:
 

>



:drool:


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^Awesome shot!!


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

fantastic thread...

lots of cool pics about every aspect of life in sri lanka...

was that kochikade church there, i saw?


----------

